# I like snakes, but .....



## tropicbreeze (May 9, 2012)

Last night when I got back from my evening walk something caught my eye under the house (it's an elevated house). So while I like snakes around the place, I'm a bit ambivalent about Deaf Adders.


----------



## Paintbrushturkey (May 9, 2012)

aww cute , so much better than those scaleless worms... :-D


----------



## RSPcrazy (May 9, 2012)

Your one of them :facepalm: it's DEATH Adder!!


----------



## Skeptic (May 9, 2012)

RSPcrazy said:


> Your one of them :facepalm: it's DEATH Adder!!



I'm pretty sure that it is actually deaf adder. At least it was originally


----------



## -Peter (May 9, 2012)

Skeptic said:


> I'm pretty sure that it is actually deaf adder. At least it was originally



Kreftt refers to it as "death adder" in his 1805 publication.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 9, 2012)

http://www.snakeshow.net/downloads/snake-deathadder.pdf

Common Death Adder - Acanthophis antarcticus - Australia Reptile Park

ALthough i have never heard of them called Deaf adders, the above links suggest otherwise....


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (May 9, 2012)

I've heard rumor that they were originally referred to as "Deaf Adders" due to the fact that that they would not vacate your path when approached. How true that is, I don't know though!


----------



## slim6y (May 9, 2012)

Oh - when I read it I put on a real cor blimey cockney accent... 

Yer, der was a deaf added on the frog and toad.... (did no one else think that? god, I am sick of having Eastend parents!)


----------



## Manda1032 (May 9, 2012)

Oh sweet find! I've never seen one in the wild even tho I lived in places where they were apparently abundent. The only reason they kill is cause people don't see them and step on them. Now you know it's there you can look more closely when you walk!


----------



## Gavin_G (May 9, 2012)

Nice find. I seem to be Death Adder challenged when it comes to locating these in the wild even though like Manda1032 I have spent several years in apparently prime country (namely Mount Mee in SEQld).

Gavin


----------



## r3ptilian (May 9, 2012)

Very nice find, I would love to be able to walk outside and find adder on the path.


----------



## Kareeves (May 9, 2012)

found a few over the years when at the beach looking in the washed up sea weed. The Death Adder is probly one of my most fave snakes.


----------



## -Peter (May 9, 2012)

slim6y said:


> Oh - when I read it I put on a real cor blimey cockney accent...
> 
> Yer, der was a deaf added on the frog and toad.... (did no one else think that? god, I am sick of having Eastend parents!)



They would have said a plank and ladder on the frog and toad surely?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 9, 2012)

Nice looking snakes. I understand being a bit ambivalent about having them around a house, but unless you go messing with them it is the one you don't see that could be a problem. Either way nice to see you decided a few pictures was the best course of action.


----------



## Justdragons (May 9, 2012)

have you got a dog?? thats what id be a little worried about..


----------



## Jande (May 9, 2012)

I've never seen one in the flesh and hopefully I don't ever have to. I also love my snakes but vens or anything deadly and I'm outta there like a shot. No trail of dust behind me I run that bloody fast! :lol: Nice find though and great pics.


----------



## -Peter (May 9, 2012)

justdragons said:


> have you got a dog?? thats what id be a little worried about..



Yes, you could get bitten by your dog. Thats a real worry.


----------



## moosenoose (May 9, 2012)

Looks like one of my old ones  Looks like shoes on at night time around your joint from now on :lol:


----------



## tropicbreeze (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for the many (and varied) comments. My take on the name is that it's popular to throw "death" into the name of something for the drama effect. Sort of like let's make it the "Death Lion" or the "Great White Death Shark". Perhaps even the "Death Drop Bear". I try not to get involved in that sort of hysteria even if it eventually becomes an accepted common name. After all, common names are just common names.


----------

